# Ma957 regulator's low pressure gauge broken?



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I just recently received my CO2 tank and it's filled. I hooked up my Ma957 to it and opened up the CO2 valve. It did a huge blast of CO2. I closed the valve. Now my low pressure gauge, the right gauge, is shot to hell. The needle is reading all the way to the right. I feel like an idiot, but the co2 valves at work work in the opposite way as this one. I turn the regulator knob at work all the way to the right to close it and on the Ma957, i turned it all the way to the left to close it. Anyways, here's the point of my post ... is this going to really affect the way my tank performs? Or, using the bubble counter, will I be able to reliably establish a good CO2 flow rate?

Should I either find some way to buy a new right gauge or a new regulator all together?

As you can expect, I'm hoping you say No, Yes, No ... but any explanations or information would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You could plug the hole where the gage goes, standard brass pipe plug would do it. But, then setting the flow rate would be very difficult. You really need to phone the Milwaukee service department - they are very accomodating - and see what deal they will give you. Perhaps when you install the new gage you will try reading the instructions carefully before turning on the CO2 again? And, this regulator works just like every regulator I have used, and I used many of them in my work career before retiring. Now, go stand in the corner for 15 minutes!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hehe, Sorry about the malfunction. It can happen to the best of us. I would see if you can get a stablee bubble rate without doing anything to the regulator, if you can't then contact Milwaukee. If the regulator is still under warranty, then you'll likely get a replacement guage or most likely they'll send you a new regulator after sending in your broken regulator. 

But first, see how it performs without doing anything. 

-John N.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> You could plug the hole where the gage goes, standard brass pipe plug would do it. But, then setting the flow rate would be very difficult. You really need to phone the Milwaukee service department - they are very accomodating - and see what deal they will give you. Perhaps when you install the new gage you will try reading the instructions carefully before turning on the CO2 again? And, this regulator works just like every regulator I have used, and I used many of them in my work career before retiring. Now, go stand in the corner for 15 minutes!!


Maybe I just got confused? I could swear the regulators at work operate a different way ... then again, they only have one gauge so maybe it's never mattered because there's nothing to break! Most likely, well ... obviously ... I screwed up and that's why it broke.

I looked through the pamphelet that came with the regulator, and apparently I am to have sent in the warranty 14 days after buying the unit. I didn't plan on using it for a few months so i stashed the unit away. Now that I'm taking it out, I broke it. haha figures. I'm sure I could contact either Milwaukee or the place I bought it (if I can remember which of the many stores online) and they'll help me work through it.

I used the regulator and have gotten a steady reliable bubble rate with the bubble counter using the needle valve. I imagine, with my little knowledge of the subject, that I can use the regulator without a functioning right gauge since a number of regulators sold and commonly used only have a single gauge. I'll just have to estimate the 30 psi everyone recommends operating the regulator at.

I'll contact milwaukee if they're open tomorrow or on monday if they're not. If anyone else has any info or any suggestions, let me know. Thanks everyone.

Just a stupid moment on my behalf.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you can break a regulator merely by opening the valve then it's not worth having. I build all my own regulators and they are bullet proof. There are no complicated instructions needed to make them work. 

1. Read and understand these instructions before continuing.

2. Mount regulator on cylinder. Making sure it's tight. Use a wrench. It won't break.

3. Open the cylinder valve.

4. Adjust the low side pressure to 15-20 psi

5. Adjust the flow rate with the needle valve.

6. If there is a solenoid then you need to plug it in after step 2.

You are done.


----------

